
Beyond Floating Point: Next Generation Computer Arithmetic [video] - gbrown_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP0Y1uAA-2Y&t=1521s
======
gbrown_
Mods I appear to have provided a link with the timestamp of where I was on the
video, could someone with permissions please correct this?

